# Up Comming Shows



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is ashort list of up comming shows in August and September.
Auguest 19 Western Pennsylvania Pigeon Club Summer Show Dunbar Penn. contect Harold Strawniak,412-673-2469
Auguest 21Fremont Pigeon Club Young bird Show Fremont,Ohio contact Jim Feasel 419-639-2835
September 1 Centeral Florida Pigeon Fanciers Assn. All Breeds Young Bird Show contact Dave Zornes 407-568-0501
September 15 Delmarva Pigeon Club Young Bird and Yearling Show Harrington Delaware contact Dennis at 302-424-2165 or Bill at 302-337-0403

 Iwill post other shows as i get the information. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*La Pigeon Club Yb Show*

The Los Angles Pigeon club Young Bird show Sunday September 16 at IRVINE Park in California this a fine show 500 or more birdsif you live in Southern California don't miss it. There is a 5 dollar parking fee by the Park, the show is free get there early so you can get close to the show area. .GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I may be going to this show.  it will be my first show but since reading these post have taken the day off ahead of time  thank you for posting this information.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> The Los Angles Pigeon club Young Bird show Sunday September 16 at iRVINE Park in California this a fine show 500 or more birdsif you live in Southern California don't miss it. .GEORGE


It is indeed a fine show and one where all of us in Southern California can easily meet up and have a good time  Here's the pics from the last one (George and bird(s) included): http://www.rims.net/2006LawnShow/

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,
Thanks for posting these dates. Any of you that has never been to a pigeon show before, it is a wonderful experience.

I'll be there too at the young bird show and hope to meet some other PT people. It is a really fun day in a beautiful setting. For So. California there is also the Pagent of Pigeons Nov. 15 through 17 in San Bernadino. Am I getting ahead of things to far?

Margarret


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont think I will be able to attend any more  my dad has to go to a viewing for a funeral and I have no ride up there. Maybe another time...


----------

